# 46 Gallon SeaClear Tank/System question



## 20ducks (Nov 24, 2011)

Seriously considering going with a saltwater set up (reef with a few fish). The tank hasn't even arrived from the seller yet, it is totally new, not used at all. This system (SeaClear 46 Bowfront Sys II RTR) comes with:

•4-way adjustable skimmer gate prevents fish from entering filter
•Air-injection nozzle
•Media tray for chemical and carbon filtration


I recently visited a local tropical fish stoor that specializes in saltwater aquariums. He told me about a filtration system that I would need but I forgot what he called it. 

Here is a link with explains what the systems comes with: 
http://www.petco.com/product/109914/SeaClear-46-Bowfront-Sys-II-RTR.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGoogleAdExtProd-_-Fish-_-SeaClear-_-1258400&mr:trackingCode=50F9EB15-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&gclid=COyO9YjJw6wCFYbrKgodZnYcsQ

Any ideas on what I will need to set the system up


Thank you!
Greg


----------



## travelerjp98 (Dec 5, 2011)

Before you do anything, I highly recommend that you do more research and read some books on saltwater aquarium keeping.... _The reef Aquarium_ (3 Volumes), by Julian Sprung and J. Charles Delbeek is really good. _The Complete Book of the Marine Aquarium_, by Vincent B. Hargreaves, is also good.. it's a bit more of a book for a beginner, so it may be more beneficial than the _The Reef Aquarium_. 
I personally don't like that system... if you want to go with a plug-and-play system, go with a BioCube or a Red Sea Max aquarium instead. I personally think that the best thing of all is to start from scratch. I also don't like the SeaClear 46 Bowfront Sys II RTR because I can't find anything about it's lighting features. Coral and anemones need very strong lighting....


----------

